
The Reversal of Values as a Method in Criticism (2019) - cribbles
http://mccaine.org/2019/05/18/the-reversal-of-values-as-a-method-in-criticism/
======
PaulHoule
Wow, it's like Quilette and MIM Notes had a baby.

